# Halloween Prop Scares People, Prompts Evacuations In St. Louis



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

ST. LOUIS (AP) - Police in St. Louis say a suspicious device that prompted the evacuations of several homes turned out to be a Halloween prop.

KMOV-TV reports that a real estate agent found the item Friday in a box in the basement of a vacant home.

The woman called police, who described the item as looking remarkably like a real bomb.

The city's bomb squad removed the box while police contacted a former tenant and learned the box had apparently been used as a part of a Halloween costume.

Five homes in the area were evacuated for a few hours before police gave the all-clear.

By Greg Brock
Link to original story: Click


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that's a sign of a well-made prop:googly:


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Sweet, vacant home you say?? Dibs!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That's rich!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I wonder what the costume was?


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Never underestimate the power of stupidity!

(I'd love to see what that prop was, too!)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Damn, and I was impressed with the little scare my closet of masks provided. Imagine having 5 homes evacuated because of your prop. I'd be so proud.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

scareme said:


> Damn, and I was impressed with the little scare my closet of masks provided. Imagine having 5 homes evacuated because of your prop. I'd be so proud.


LOL, head held high...


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Spooky1 said:


> I wonder what the costume was?


Unabomber?


----------

